

Humble Bundle: Just because you use open software doesn’t mean you’re cheap  - danso
http://danwin.com/2012/06/humble-bundle-payments-just-because-you-use-open-software-doesnt-mean-youre-cheap/

======
onitica
I was wondering about this myself when I bought my humble bundle. I think that
saying linux users pay more on average is somewhat misleading without some
sort of analysis on the actual data. For example, if linux counts for only
$100,000 of sales, and the average is $10 dollars a buy. Then you would assume
10000 buyers. However, one person putting in 10k (such as notch) would skew
the results dramatically. Then you really have only 9001 buyers and the
average price is $11.1 per a user, but that really isn't a good predictor of
average price. Same thing with some windows users being really cheap. I think
if you removed all people paying more than $100 for the bundle and all people
paying less than $2 for the bundle you would find the average price to be much
closer. Just my thoughts.

~~~
danso
That's an excellent point...and another reminder of why median is a better
measure...Notch is one of a kind and his outlier effect is exaggerated given
Linux's lower number of users. Of course, there's nothing stopping paragons in
the Windows world to make massive donations either ;)

